# 13.5' Gregor V hull conversion (Complete)



## LMBDave (Jun 1, 2011)

This is the conversion i finished this week (Completed 05-30-2011). It is a 13.5' Gregor aluminum v hull.

This is how she started out:







Started off building the bench tops first and adding some storage compartment hatches:


----------



## LMBDave (Jun 1, 2011)

Next I added flat floors:

back floor:





front floor framing and decking:


----------



## LMBDave (Jun 1, 2011)

Then I built the frame for the rear deck and storage area for the gas tank:






Added carpet to all the decking and here's the finished the product:


----------



## firefish (Jun 2, 2011)

What did you use on the interior walls and flooring prior to build out?


----------



## LMBDave (Jun 2, 2011)

firefish said:


> What did you use on the interior walls and flooring prior to build out?




he had it painted at a marine shop. Im not sure what kind of paint they used, but it was mostly grey with white and black speckles, it looked REALLY nice. this is not my boat, i just did the conversion.


----------



## Jdholmes (Oct 15, 2011)

Is it safe to close off the gas tank like that?


----------



## LMBDave (Oct 17, 2011)

Jdholmes said:


> Is it safe to close off the gas tank like that?



Perfectly safe.


----------



## Ankaz (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey buddy I really like your work,
Just a few questions if you dont mind, where did you get those storage compartments from, and do you know if they're available online?
I'm Australian and carnt find anything even similar here. 

And as for your framework, do you recommend sealed treated timber or sealed untreated timber?
I did read somewhere that whatever they treat the timber with can sometimes leech out when it gets wet and can cause harm to aluminum?


----------



## Vermonster (Apr 6, 2012)

Ankaz said:


> Hey buddy I really like your work,
> And as for your framework, do you recommend sealed treated timber or sealed untreated timber?
> I did read somewhere that whatever they treat the timber with can sometimes leech out when it gets wet and can cause harm to aluminum?




Don't use treated lumber. Use untreated with 3 coats spar urethane.


----------



## LMBDave (Apr 21, 2012)

Vermonster said:


> Ankaz said:
> 
> 
> > Hey buddy I really like your work,
> ...



^ Exactly what he said. i definitely recommend treating the lumber yourself.


----------



## Mass_Bass (Apr 23, 2012)

Really like how this one came out. Was wondering if the floors are attached to the floor framing or just a snug fit. Also wondering if you carpeted the benches after attaching them, as it doesn't look like any fasteners from the pics.


thanks


----------



## sxv1170 (Sep 2, 2012)

Where did you get the storage compartments from?


----------

